# another dumb canning question



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I am having a hard time understanding some of the reasons behind having to pressure can certain foods. If I cooked a pot of beans or stew all the way done and it is very hot the jars are hot and sterilized as are the lids why can't I put the hot food into the hot jars and put on hot lids then HWB for say 30 min or so why wouldn't that work instead of pressure canning and turning the food to mush the food is already very hot so what would the purpose be I just got to wondering I for sure don't want to make anyone sick but I don't like mush stew either I have done a lot of HWB canning but have yet to do any presure canning I am sort of afraid to I guess


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

There are those that can explain it better than I can, but just in case they don't show up, here we go.

Some foods have a higher acid content than others. Those with higher acid content do not foster the growth of certain deadly organisms. But for those lower acid foods, the temperature of boiling (212 degrees) isn't high enough to kill the deadly organisms; they can live through boiling, regardless of how it's been left to boil, especially when it's sealed in a low oxygen environment like a sealed canning jar. It takes pressure in order to raise the temperature beyond boiling. And it has to be maintained for a longer time for denser stuff, so the increased pressure and heat can penetrate all the way to the middle of the jar.

I hope that makes some sense.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

it makes sense and I understand about the low and higher acid but does the food you are going to pressure can have to be completely cooked or just partialy so it finishes cooking in the canner I am wondering about over cooking the food


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

No, it doesn't have to be completely cooked. It will finish in the canner. The Ball Blue Book has instructions for raw packed foods. I always follow the BBB when canning so as not to poison my family. I always pressure can low acid foods. Oh and there are no dumb canning questions. Happy canning!
Karen


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> but does the food you are going to pressure can have to be completely cooked or just partialy so it finishes cooking in the canner I am wondering about over cooking the food


Not at all. As others have already mentioned, canning recipes will stipulate that the food is only lightly pre-cooked if hot pack is required. Ingredients are usually only well heated first and they 'cook' during the canning.

You asked about "If I cooked a pot of beans or stew all the way done "? You would not do that if you were going to can it. I think your confusion might come from you wanting to 'can' what would be left-overs? Make the meal, eat some, then save the rest, right? That isn't done. Left overs are frozen, not canned. First because your recipe might not be safe for canning even if pressure canned and second because it would result in mushy food.

Keep in mind that you cannot safely use your own recipes or make up recipes when canning. You use tested and approved recipes only for canning. So look at the canning recipes for stew and beans and you will see the difference.

With stew the meat is only lightly browned, raw vegetables are added, it is all brought just to a boil and then put in the jars. With beans they are rehydrated, then boiled for 30 min. and then put in the jars. The exception is baked beans. If you don't have the Ball Blue Book or the Ball Complete Book you really need to have it if you will be canning.

I hope this answers your questions. If not, please let me know.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

thank you all so much realy helped understand what I need to do when I start to do some pressure canning have a good day everybody


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

You can pick up the Ball Blue Book in the canning asle at Wal Mart. It's not very expensive.


----------

